# Bodybuilding und Tätowierungen (Verformung)



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

Edit:   Ah, Team-andro.de  hab was gefunden. Darf gelöscht werden! 

Edit 2: http://www.team-andro.com/phpBB3/taetowierung-riskant-bei-steroideinsatz-und-muskelwachstum-t19904.html

Geht zwar auch um Roids, aber das ist nicht wichtig dabei. Falls noch jemand die Frage hat, gibt es dort viele infos.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung aber naja, ich brigne mal meine Meinung ein^^.
Also ich finde dieses Tribialzeugs nicht so schön. Aber ich denke, die Verformung wird sich in Grenzen halten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas finde ich sehr hässlich muss ich sagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So fände ich es noch annehmbar. Also ich würde zwar ganz davon abraten, aber wems gefällt naja. Wenns so wie bei Nr. 2 aussieht wäre es ok.
Ich denke mal,s elbst wenn es sich etwas verzerrt, kann amn es imemr noch nachtätowieren. Naja, ich bin nur Laie, aber das ist mal meine Meinung und Ansicht.


----------



## Manowar (14. Mai 2010)

Da du das mal angesprochen hattest, würde ich es an deiner Stelle nicht machen..
Wenn du dir so nen Dreck reindrückst, kannste das Tattoowieren vergessen, weil du so stark bluten wirst, das du dich 1000x tattoowieren lassen musst, bis die Tinte auch mal in dir bleibt ^^

Um mal nen kleines Beispiel zu bringen wegen Verforumung..

Hab mir, als ich dünn war ne Tattoowierung aufn Bauch machen lassen (zwischen Bauchnabel und Döngel).
Wurde WoW süchtig und wurde damit halt auch Fett ^^ Hat sich nichts dran getan.
Jetzt bin ich wieder dünn und das Tattoo sieht noch genau so aus.


----------



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Um mal nen kleines Beispiel zu bringen wegen Verforumung..
> 
> Hab mir, als ich dünn war ne Tattoowierung aufn Bauch machen lassen (zwischen Bauchnabel und Döngel).
> Wurde WoW süchtig und wurde damit halt auch Fett ^^ Hat sich nichts dran getan.
> Jetzt bin ich wieder dünn und das Tattoo sieht noch genau so aus.



Der Fehler war... du hättest eine Taube nehmen sollen, die wird dann zum Adler.

Nein nein, Roids sind derzeit kein Thema. Aber im link sind viele Erfahrungsberichte.


Das auf dem Foto sieht nur billig aus, nicht edel ;-) gefällt mir auch nicht.


wollte es vom unteren Rücken, hoch via Nacken zur Brust und Schulter.  Bin gerade dabei ( erfolgreich ;-) den Nacken hoch zu bekommen. Nur wenn nachher alles verzogen ist, ist es recht supoptimal.


----------



## Manowar (14. Mai 2010)

"derzeit" hört sich immer so gut an *hust*

Du würdest höchstens was nachstechen lassen müssen, wenn denn wirklich was passieren sollte


----------



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

Gut dann werde ich schauen ob ich mal ein termin bei den "Stecher" meiner Frau bekomme ( was ein Wortspiel tztzz ;-) ). Sie war dort immer zufrieden.

Derzeit halt, keine Ahnung was in 1-2 Jahren ist. Ich kann es mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen das es mir das Wert ist. Aber sag niemals nie.


Gibt es im Netz mittlerweile gute Tatoo Vorlagen wo man kein geld bezahlen muss zum anschauen. Vor 3 Jahren haben meine Frau und ich schon mal geschaut für sie. Da war aber irgendwie nichts wirklich kostenlos.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Mai 2010)

> Roids


Ist das jetzt wieder sone Verniedlichung von Chemie und Drogen um den Muskelaufbau zu fördern ? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wieder sone Verniedlichung von Chemie und Drogen um den Muskelaufbau zu fördern ? ^^



Ist so eine Abkürzung^^.
Und wer Roids nimmt der soltle sich wohl mehr sorgen über die Gesundheit als über Tätowierungen machen.
Naja, er schrieb ja von Bodybuilding im Thread. Und so ca. 100 Prozent aller Bodybuilder nehmen Roids...
Aber wie gesagt, ich würde von so großen Tätowierungen abraten.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Mai 2010)

Nach ein wenig rumgegoogle hab ich nen Auszug aus nem Beipackzettel gefunden ^^



> Freigegeben vom Pharmathologischen Komitee MS UDSSR 22 Juni 1976 anstatt der bestätigten Gebrauchsinformation vom 13 September 1963.



Ich finds beeindruckend das es Leute gibt die sowas freiwillig schlucken und ich bin wohl in einer zu heilen Welt aufgewachsen.


----------



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

Gut dann werde ich schauen ob ich mal ein termin bei den "Stecher" meiner Frau bekomme ( was ein Wortspiel tztzz ;-) ). Sie war dort immer zufrieden.<BR><BR>Derzeit halt, keine Ahnung was in 1-2 Jahren ist. Ich kann es mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen das es mir das Wert ist. Aber sag niemals nie.<BR><BR><BR>Gibt es im Netz mittlerweile gute Tatoo Vorlagen wo man kein geld bezahlen muss zum anschauen. Vor 3 Jahren haben meine Frau und ich schon mal geschaut für sie. Da war aber irgendwie nichts wirklich kostenlos.



Wie gesagt darum geht es hier nicht.  Die Diskusion kann auch ewig geührt werden. Der Sport bietet mehr als nur Chemie.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wieder sone Verniedlichung von Chemie und Drogen um den Muskelaufbau zu fördern ? ^^


Natürlich. "Steroide" klingt doch so abwertend! Sowas nimmt man doch nicht!

Meine Meinung dazu: Wer innerlich keinen Wert für sich selbst hat, muß sich halt mit dem "schönen" Körper seine Selbstbestätigung aufbauen, womit man sich auch gut über die (erhoffte positive) Meinung anderer identifizieren kann.

Und "Roids" helfen dir halt dabei, deinen makelbehafteten Körper so schnell wie möglich hinterdir zu lassen und dein neues, besseres, "Ich" in Empfang zu nehmen.

Wer's braucht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

Könnten wir wieder zurück zum Thema gehen. Dies Roids ja/nein alle Doof Diskusion ist unsinn. Dafür ist halt zuviel Halbwissen unterwegs. Und das sollte jeder für sich selbst endscheiden. Sage niemals nie, auch nur ein Weg von vielen.



Gibt es nun gute Tatoo Vorlagen kostenlos im Netz?


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Mai 2010)

naja aber Fakt ist doch, dass diese Medikamente verschreibungspflichtig sind.
Mich wunderts halt das Ärzte sowas mitmachen. 

http://www.tattooinfos.de/bilder.php
Wie siehts damit aus ? Da gibts eine große Auswahl und zumindest steht kostenlos dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Du kannst ja mal zum Tätowierer gehen. Der wird die schon unverbindlich ein paar Vorlagen zeigen können (vor allem wenn du nicht das erste mal zu dem gehst).


----------



## Martel (14. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> naja aber Fakt ist doch, dass diese Medikamente verschreibungspflichtig sind.
> Mich wunderts halt das Ärzte sowas mitmachen.
> 
> http://www.tattooinfos.de/bilder.php
> ...




Danke, ich stöbere schon. Aber Inet ist sooooo langsam


----------



## Perkone (14. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wieder sone Verniedlichung von Chemie und Drogen um den Muskelaufbau zu fördern ? ^^



Also ich dachte bei roids als erstes an Asteroiden von eve online xD


----------



## Vanth1 (14. Mai 2010)

Ah,tolles thema, hat mich auch interessiert.
Ich bin atm sehr durchtrainiert und da ich mir überlege i-wann nen tattoo stechen zu lassen und i-wann vll kein sport mehr mache aus irgendwelchen gründen,dass es sich zu sehr verformt.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Mai 2010)

Du könntest dir doch ne Weltkarte tätowieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und wenn du abnimmst erklärst du einfach das wäre Kontinentaldrift.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Du könntest dir doch ne Weltkarte tätowieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hahahahaha

Ich habs mir grad vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte eigentlich nur Positives:
Ich könnte mein Körper als Atlas im unterricht benutzen
Ich könnte geographische sachen ganz einfach nachgucken
Ich könnte dem lehrer und der klasse zeigen was denn so ein kontinentaldrift ist und wie er abläuft

und wenn ich versage stell ich mich einfach auf den Kudamm oder Alexanderplatz in Berlin und verdiene vll so geld 


Hey die idee gefällt mir......okay muss los




ich stell fotos rein wenn das ganze fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (25. Mai 2010)

So habe meine Vorlage gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erstmal nur Schulter / Arm Partie und sobald ich mit meiner Brust zufrieden bin die Brustpartie dazu.

Arm nur bis zum Bizeps.


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Du könntest dir doch ne Weltkarte tätowieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch besser: ganz viel abnehmen, Pangea mit den Umrissen der fertigen Kontinente tätowieren und dann gaaaaaanz viel zunehmen, bis die Weltkarte der aktuellen entspricht xD


----------



## Martel (26. Mai 2010)

Okay, dann muss die Karte aber genordet werden... nur wo ist Norden.



Kennt sich jemand eigentlich mit den UV- Tatooßs aus (http://www.google.de/images?um=1&hl=de&lr=lang_de&tbs=isch:1&q=UV+Tattoo&sa=N&start=18&ndsp=18)



Bin noch am überlegen ob ich das einarbeiten lassen soll ( falls bezahlbar).


----------

